# Has anyone used these?



## 1978 (Jul 8, 2008)

I have been reading reviews for the Ryobi Battery Operated Noise Suppression Headphones. I'm getting mixed reviews. So, I thought I would ask. How are they and what do you think about them? Do they work good with your Ipod? I need feedback. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mauritius (Jul 27, 2009)

I can't comment on this brand specifically, but I can offer an explanation of what I've done in the past. I own a pair of inner-ear noise canceling headphones that I use when the noise gets to be too much and I still want to listen to my tunes. They aren't wireless, so to avoid the potential hazard of cords dangling into power tools I run the cord down my back, under my shirt and use clips to attach it to the neck of my shirt and belt.

Shure makes the some of the best headphones of this type, they are expensive, but this at least gives you an idea of the style as opposed to something that covers your whole ear. Cheaper brands can be had for <$20. http://store.shure.com/store/shure/en_US/list/categoryID.12165500 I'm a bit of an audiophile on the side, and I can say that they do an awesome job at blocking noise as they are essentially ear plugs with speakers in them and sound very good.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've read good reviews about them.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey magicman, I actually own a pair of the Ryobi Noise Suppression phones. I'm not sure if you have already purchased a pair but just incase, I'd steer clear of these. The whole reason I purchased them was so I can use my iPod with it. Well the sound quality is awful. There is no volume control for line input, only for the noise cancellation mic. So its very difficult to hear the audio at all. All you can adjust is how much outside noise you hear. However, they are very comfortable, but I wish I bought a pair with a radio built in. I am thinking of getting a different pair but for now they'll do.


----------

